# Hunting > The Magazine >  To the Hill

## BushHunter

After reading about other forum member's and there first deer I thought i'd start a thread on my journey to getting my first. 
I don't no when that will be or if it will ever happen ...... I am a newbie to deer stalking and am loving every bit of it so far !
I have done 2 trip's down to the Pureora's and 6 trip's into the Kaimai's over the last 4 month's.
I am very unfit and have next to no bush experience but am working my gut's out to fix both those issue's  :Thumbsup: 

The Kaimai's is my home bush you could say as it's not far from where I live so I will make the most of it. Out of the 6 trip's ive only taken the rifle twice, The other 4 were just for getting out and being in the bush. It's an awesome place up there ! I have been in from wairere fall's, Te tuhi track and from the top of s/h29.

Best luck so far was last weekend, Up at 5.30am, Picked my mate up and headed to the Kaimai's and into the bush. By 7.15am I had found fresh sign, and spooked my first deer ! it was on a main track and wasn't even ready for it ! Finally we got to where I wanted to go then went off track. Started going slow and by 8.15am I was onto my 2nd deer ! It was a bit of laugh really as I could hear something but couldn't make out what it was, Out of the corner of my mate's eye he seen it's ass over the side of a small drop .... We waited for a bit then next thing this small tree started swaying side to side, stop for a bit then carried on, We watched it do this for almost 2mins ! Boot's off and I walked round and over top of it to get a better look and hopfully a shot ! But sadly no it must of winded me and it crashed off through the bushes. Bugger haha.

Over the past week I have talked to a couple of good mate's and got some more advice. Anyone else on here that want's to throw in there 2c is more than welcome  :Thumbsup:  Time for a quick snooze then up at 5am and back to the hill .........................

----------


## Gibo

Go slow and keep ya wits. Good luck 

Sent from my shitty iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Dundee

My mate Stagslayer missed one at 260yrd sitting down so go get em deersies :Grin:

----------


## phillipgr

You're off to a good start bro! Look forward to seeing you post up the photo of your first kill!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

Good on ya BushHunter.

Advice given to me by my old man when I was starting was 

Once you find the sign Move Slowly and Stop Often.

Once you think your moving slowly enough Slow Down Some More.

Use your Ears Twice As Much as your eyes.

Keep the Wind in Your Face

Every deer spooked  is an opportunity to learn.

And don't give up.

Only time in the bush will teach you these things.

Have Fun .... It wont take long to get your first one.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## BushHunter

Cheer's guy's  :Thumbsup:  

Yesterdays trip : Up at 5, Waited for my ride, Got to te tuhi car park, Meet 2 other hunter's from Auckland, Had a bit of a yarn with them, They had left Auckland at 3am ! They got up the hill before us.
We got to the top and headed off to a stream I wanted to look at. Didn't see any deer today, Just a lot of sign and even some fresh print's found on the way back over a area that we had gone slow on that morning. Still it was very good day out ! 

Found a old trap along our travel's to. 



Good view.

----------


## Toby

If you are finding fresh sign you're in the right place. Keep that wind in ya face

----------


## P38

> Cheer's guy's  
> 
> Yesterdays trip : Up at 5, Waited for my ride, Got to te tuhi car park, Meet 2 other hunter's from Auckland, Had a bit of a yarn with them, They had left Auckland at 3am ! They got up the hill before us.
> We got to the top and headed off to a stream I wanted to look at. Didn't see any deer today, Just a lot of sign and even some fresh print's found on the way back over a area that we had gone slow on that morning. Still it was very good day out ! 
> 
> Found a old trap along our travel's to. 
> 
> 
> 
> Good view.


Good stuff Bushhunter.

If you picked up fresh sign then you only just missed them.

Time to head back to where that sign was and sit and wait for an hour or three and watch and listen.

I'm sure you will get onto something soon.

Be patient and it will happen.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## sakokid

just keep going out....don't give up.. every trip is worth the effort. u will get one, one day for sure.

----------


## BushHunter

Cheer's guy's  :Thumbsup: 
I will be heading back out this weekend for another look but on the other side this time. Then probably back to that spot the weekend after that.
Wind in face, Go slow, Look, Sit tight, Listen ...... So keeeen.

----------


## Scouser

All good BH, be patient, i know its not easy, im after my first too.......

----------


## BushHunter

Up at 4am, Pissing down with rain but had a quick feed then headed to the hill anyway. (Off old Kaimai road this time). 
Turned out not to bad, Rained for the first part of the morning then fined up by lunch.
Seen nothing today but a lot of sign, And came across a nice clearing or two. 
Oh an someone gutted a deer in the car park !

----------


## Dundee

Looks like a mint spot

----------


## phillipgr

> Looks like a mint spot


Wait till you step inside the bush... damn thick!

----------


## BushHunter

> Looks like a mint spot


Yeah that's what we thought too, Good place for a trail cam ....




> Wait till you step inside the bush... damn thick!


Oh yes, It defiantly was in most of it, Some places opened up a little, Pretty cool in there.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Whats the deer in your avatar Bushhunter? Did you not shoot that fella?

----------


## Neckshot

> Good on ya BushHunter.
> 
> Advice given to me by my old man when I was starting was 
> 
> Once you find the sign Move Slowly and Stop Often.
> 
> Once you think your moving slowly enough Slow Down Some More.
> 
> Use your Ears Twice As Much as your eyes.
> ...


You don't get better advise than that!.

----------


## Neckshot

This a very exciting thread!!!.How do you subscribe to it?......I feel He's real close.

----------


## BushHunter

> Whats the deer in your avatar Bushhunter? Did you not shoot that fella?


Na I didn't bugger it. That one was a lucky score for a good mate of mine from about 6 years ago when we used to do a lot of small game spot lighting together. He organised with one of his neighbours to have a clean up around his run off, Anything that move's I want it gone (except sheep and beef of course).

No worries. It was a good night that one, Ferrets rat's possums rabbit's hare's all on the table. Got to the last paddock at the back of farm that backed onto some bush and I had just finished unloading the semi (shoty) on all the hare's I could see. As I was reloading matt was checking out the paddock for more when this stag walked out of the bush and up the gully straight to us, into the spotlight. wtf we thought haha. He must of just been a nosey deer and came to see what all the noise was about ?? Duno, Anyway matt put a round into him and took him home to eat  :Thumbsup:  Too easy. Well for him anyway dam it haha.

----------


## BushHunter

> This a very exciting thread!!!.How do you subscribe to it?......I feel He's real close.


Cheer's mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

whens your next hunt? one little piece of learnings from me.......just when you take your mind of the job that's when they will be in front of you!!! remember that all day long.

----------


## BushHunter

> whens your next hunt? one little piece of learnings from me.......just when you take your mind of the job that's when they will be in front of you!!! remember that all day long.


Well was this weekend but wifey has put a stop to that ! Said I have been out to many weekend's in a row haha. But hopfully I can sneak away for a few hour's sunday arvo to a new spot that I was lucky enough to organise tonight ............ If not next weekend for sure.

----------


## Neckshot

> Well was this weekend but wifey has put a stop to that ! Said I have been out to many weekend's in a row haha. But hopfully I can sneak away for a few hour's sunday arvo to a new spot that I was lucky enough to organise tonight ............ If not next weekend for sure.


Go hard and warm barrels mate

----------


## Rusky

I find my attention span lasts around 4-5 hours in the bush, then I lose concentration and literally stop hunting and go into auto pilot (lost a deer 2 weeks ago because of this). Think I need to take more breaks or have a nana nap to keep me focused.  Any one else have this problem?  Mind you getting up at 3 or 4am might have something to do with it?  :ORLY:

----------


## Neckshot

Have a break,I reckon that just sitting there quietly in the bush not making a sound but still listening  in my book your still hunting and have the advantage over the Deer especially if there moving around under the canopy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Have a break,I reckon that just sitting there quietly in the bush not making a sound but still listening  in my book your still hunting and have the advantage over the Deer especially if there moving around under the canopy.


+1 its mentaly draining. Take a break have a snack drink even a nap (yep i said nap.)


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BushHunter

> I find my attention span lasts around 4-5 hours in the bush, then I lose concentration and literally stop hunting and go into auto pilot (lost a deer 2 weeks ago because of this). Think I need to take more breaks or have a nana nap to keep me focused.  Any one else have this problem?  Mind you getting up at 3 or 4am might have something to do with it?


Maybe that could be my problem but the other way round ? To bloody excited. Dam now I wana pull a sickie tomorrow. You may have to camp at the bush the night before rusky so your not to tired  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

There has been success having a nana nap on the hill and you earn it too.

----------


## phillipgr

That sika I shot the other week was just after I started to get a bit frustrated. It was the third day of the hunt and no animals seen. I had stalked this nice ridge and got to the end of it. I sat down and a bit fed up thinking there was nothing around I was blowing my nose. Sat there for about 30 mins then decided to sidle around into the wind and it was less than 50m before I spotted it. Taught me a little lesson, don't give up, they may just be around the corner!

I look forward to seeing you with your first kill, I'll be stoked as for you!!

----------


## BushHunter

> That sika I shot the other week was just after I started to get a bit frustrated. It was the third day of the hunt and no animals seen. I had stalked this nice ridge and got to the end of it. I sat down and a bit fed up thinking there was nothing around I was blowing my nose. Sat there for about 30 mins then decided to sidle around into the wind and it was less than 50m before I spotted it. Taught me a little lesson, don't give up, they may just be around the corner!
> 
> I look forward to seeing you with your first kill, I'll be stoked as for you!!


Thanks phillip ! I will be bouncing off the wall's I reckon haha.

----------


## Scouser

> Well was this weekend but wifey has put a stop to that ! Said I have been out to many weekend's in a row haha. But hopfully I can sneak away for a few hour's sunday arvo to a new spot that I was lucky enough to organise tonight ............ If not next weekend for sure.


+1....thats what ive just been through....'im a hunting widow now'....i hope not said I, took her to a flash restaurant last w'end, as ive got a 4 day w'end coming up!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Plodalong

If you are spooking them you are on to it.

----------


## P38

> +1 its mentaly draining. Take a break have a snack drink even a nap (yep i said nap.)
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


+1

I love having a nana nap in the bush during the day....... So do the Deer as it turns out.

Gives you time to rest and reflect on the hunt so far.

----------


## Chris

That Hiranui block use get a lot of pressure but if you get on the tram line before daylight then start moving as soon as light enough to see it can be productive.Those grassy areas only the track draw deer when the spring growth starts properly.Best place for you rifle is in your hands .The bush lawyer in there is thicker than the supple jack . 
Expect to see deer when you least expect to ,take breaks often & listen to the sounds of the bush . 
Having said that a noise you want to listen for is of deer feeding ,when relaxed they sound like pigs eating at a trough ,how they hear anything else I don't know.I also think you can make a little noise with out spooking animals, just relax a little more & read the sign .If you can follow it.

----------


## BushHunter

> +1....thats what ive just been through....'im a hunting widow now'....i hope not said I, took her to a flash restaurant last w'end, as ive got a 4 day w'end coming up!!!!!!!!!


Mate good luck !  :Thumbsup:  

There's some very good advice in this thread, Thank you all !

----------


## BushHunter

Well I snuck away and tried a new spot this arvo. Got hold of a farmer and he has let me hunt up the back of his farm. Fairly easy walk up compared to where I have been, Had a look around but didn't go bush to much, Found some old sign and some old pig rooting. Found a spot to kip in for the rest of the day and walked out in the dark. Mint. Seen lot's of hares and pheasant's up there to.

----------


## Dundee

What an awesome area :Cool:

----------


## phillipgr

> Well I snuck away and tried a new spot this arvo. Got hold of a farmer and he has let me hunt up the back of his farm. Fairly easy walk up compared to where I have been, Had a look around but didn't go bush to much, Found some old sign and some old pig rooting. Found a spot to kip in for the rest of the day and walked out in the dark. Mint. Seen lot's of hares and pheasant's up there to.


Good stuff bro. Did the farmer tell you where/if he's seen the deer hanging around? If he's not sure, you should have a nosy around for where the game trails lead back into the bush. Get out before sunrise and keep an eye for where they'll be coming out of the bush at these places. If you don't see anything it would be worth stalking the game trails back into the bush after the sun comes up.

----------


## BushHunter

Definitely some awesome views from up there Dundee  :Thumbsup: 

Na he didn't say phillip, So hoping to get back up there next weekend and have another look if I can. Cheer's.

----------


## Toby

Mint looking place. Hope it all works out for ya

----------


## phillipgr

> Definitely some awesome views from up there Dundee 
> 
> Na he didn't say phillip, So hoping to get back up there next weekend and have another look if I can. Cheer's.


Look forward to hearing about it!!

----------


## Dundee

> Look forward to hearing about it!!


Go back to the bloody library we haven't seen her yet :Pissed Off:

----------


## phillipgr

> Go back to the bloody library we haven't seen her yet


I followed the game trails, kept the wind on my face, found the sign but she kept spooking!! Said something like "what the hell are you doing you stalker!!" or something like that I wasn't really listening you know talk talk talk  :Thumbsup: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BushHunter

> Mint looking place. Hope it all works out for ya


Cheer's toby, Hopefully it has the goods ha.




> Look forward to hearing about it!!


Sweet as  :Grin:

----------


## BushHunter

Today's walk was not up the farm. I went back up te tuhi this arvo instead. Wind blowing pretty bad on the way up but at least the rain didn't get a chance to hang around. Went looking in a new area, No luck just more sign, Found a wallow or two. Walked out in the dark. Another good trip done, And getting fitter and more bush experience slowly  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Keep at it mate it will happen. :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rusky

That's a cool clearing Bushhunter.  Haven't seen anything remotely that open in the Kaimais on my travels.

----------


## Toby

You'll be onto something soon, keep that spot in ya mind for the roar. Try get the forum cam and set it up might get some wicked pics

----------


## BushHunter

Cheer's VC I haven't lost any interest yet, Already planning next weekend's hunt as I have the go ahead from wifey  :Thumbsup:  think I might make it a early one too.
Thanks Rusky I have found a couple like that now, I may go back and check them again, Just depending on wind to which way I will head.

----------


## BushHunter

> You'll be onto something soon, keep that spot in ya mind for the roar. Try get the forum cam and set it up might get some wicked pics


Thanks Toby, Yep and there's a couple of other spots that would be cool for the cam too.

----------


## Toby

The more you go the more you'll know

----------


## Rusky

> Already planning next weekend's hunt as I have the go ahead from wifey  think I might make it a early one too.


You'll be out of leave passes soon if you don't produce the goods!  No pressure aye  :Wink:

----------


## BushHunter

> You'll be out of leave passes soon if you don't produce the goods!  No pressure aye


Hahaha Thanks man  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BushHunter

To the Hill ! Midweek yeh ha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BushHunter

Awesome walk yesterday, No one else around  :Thumbsup:  Went and checked a few place's I had been before, But no luck on a deer as yet.

Found some nice print's through this area, A lot more sign than last time :





And some rubbing too :

----------


## phillipgr

Looks like a nice area.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## johnino

Not long now methinks

----------


## BushHunter

Did a quick trip in sunday arvo, Looked around a new part for a bit, Still finding good sign but not seen any for a while now. Will get there.

----------


## Gapped axe

you'll trip over one eventually

----------


## Scouser

Keep at it BH, only a matter of time mate....good luck on your next hunt!

----------


## BushHunter

Cheer's guy's itching to get out this weekend already, Work is so over rated haha.

----------


## phillipgr

> Cheer's guy's itching to get out this weekend already, Work is so over rated haha.


Haha ain't that the story

----------


## Sniper

You must have one hell of a misses mate  :Thumbsup: 

Im pretty jealous at the amount of time your getting out there. You def have the bug. It looks as though the deer might be reading this and know your coming!!
Like the other guys are saying, not long now…..
Good luck this weekend.

----------


## BushHunter

> You must have one hell of a misses mate 
> 
> Im pretty jealous at the amount of time your getting out there. You def have the bug. It looks as though the deer might be reading this and know your coming!!
> Like the other guys are saying, not long now…..
> Good luck this weekend.


Haha cheer's  :Thumbsup:  Yep she's been pretty good, I did get a word or two a few week's ago but as long I can find a few spare hour's here and there im gone, Just mean's I go out at odd time's, But im not worried haha. Looking forward to long weekend, Wifey is away, Baby sitter organised - Gona do one big day, Depending on weather is to which day I go and where I go. It's going to be good.

----------


## BushHunter

Well that was a awesome afternoon walk up the hill with RODSTA, 4-5hr trip so not a big one. 
We went in along a ridge up top for a bit, Found some sign, Looked around for a bit, Then we headed in, It got thick fast and ended back to almost where we started, Thinking of time I didn't want to go to far as I had a dinner to go to tonight haha.
So we headed back towards the main track then went in along some game trail's, a bit more open than before. After a little bit we come across a hind having a snooze, How she didn't gap it before we got to her because of all our noise I don't no, Up she got Looked straight at RODSTA then off she ran, Fark so close, I could see her ass - Not a good shot but I wasn't ready anyway dam it, So close i'd say less than a 5m shot it would of been. Bloody exciting stuff, Dam keen to get back up now, Cheer's RODSTA.

----------


## RODSTA

> Well that was a awesome afternoon walk up the hill with RODSTA, 4-5hr trip so not a big one. 
> We went in along a ridge up top for a bit, Found some sign, Looked around for a bit, Then we headed in, It got thick fast and ended back to almost where we started, Thinking of time I didn't want to go to far as I had a dinner to go to tonight haha.
> So we headed back towards the main track then went in along some game trail's, a bit more open than before. After a little bit we come across a hind having a snooze, How she didn't gap it before we got to her because of all our noise I don't no, Up she got Looked straight at RODSTA then off she ran, Fark so close, I could see her ass - Not a good shot but I wasn't ready anyway dam it, So close i'd say less than a 5m shot it would of been. Bloody exciting stuff, Dam keen to get back up now, Cheer's RODSTA.


yea man she was so close aye it was a good walk pity i didnt have a gun on me or we may have been packing her out owell maybe next time u and i go out we will get one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Good stuff guys

----------


## Rusky

You'll be tripping over them next  :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

You know where she's bedding down now. Try finding where the nearest feeding ground and even better the game trail they are using to go between the two places. If it's hot you might have yourself a good spot in your arsenal  :Cool: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spook

> Well that was a awesome afternoon walk up the hill with RODSTA, 4-5hr trip so not a big one. 
> We went in along a ridge up top for a bit, Found some sign, Looked around for a bit, Then we headed in, It got thick fast and ended back to almost where we started, Thinking of time I didn't want to go to far as I had a dinner to go to tonight haha.
> So we headed back towards the main track then went in along some game trail's, a bit more open than before. After a little bit we come across a hind having a snooze, How she didn't gap it before we got to her because of all our noise I don't no, Up she got Looked straight at RODSTA then off she ran, Fark so close, I could see her ass - Not a good shot but I wasn't ready anyway dam it, So close i'd say less than a 5m shot it would of been. Bloody exciting stuff, Dam keen to get back up now, Cheer's RODSTA.


Please explain, "I wasn't ready"

----------


## RODSTA

had 1 in the spout but the bolt wasnt out (old school 303) and safety was on

----------


## Spook

> had 1 in the spout but the bolt wasnt out (old school 303) and safety was on


If the plan is to pull the bolt end to cock it, great, until thumb and finger slip on pulling it back...rifle will discharge.

----------


## Chris

> had 1 in the spout but the bolt wasnt out (old school 303) and safety was on


Why with bolt open do you need the safety on? Doesn't that stop you from being able to close the bolt?
You shouldn't rely on the safety ever ,its a mechanical device & know to fail (often) .Isn't that in the Arms code?
What does the good book say about the state of semi readiness ? A sitter gets to run away , that's sad .

----------


## BushHunter

We had stoped.
One in the spout. Bolt closed. Not cocked. Saftey on. Holding in right hand,off to the right barrell facing ground.
GPS (that i was lucky enough to borrow) Holding in left hand, Looking to see where we were in relation to where i wanted to go next ....
Rodsta standing to the left of me.
Hind less than 5m from us sitting in a slight dip amongest the thick shit right in front of us. (where we had come from was pretty open).
We sort of talked (deciding then where to go) She got up looked at Rodsta.
I looked up from the GPS to see her ass, She then crashed off through the bush, No time to react. Sorry.

''A sitter gets to run away, Thats sad" - Yes very true. But not to me, It's only the 3rd deer I have seen up
there and I thought it was pretty bloody awesome being able to get so close to one in it's own enviroment when i wasn't expecting too. Leason Learned.

As for the .303 cocking - One click back on the bolt = locked, Trigger lock's, Saftey Lock's. 
Two click's back it's ready to fire. If you slip when pulling bolt on 2nd click it wont go past first click and fire a round.
I tried on purpose in a controlled enviroment (no round) on a mates farm (while i was target shooting) so i new what i was dealing with. 
You can never be to careful and can never stop learning. Thanks.

----------


## Spook

They can be quick little critters, I have probably seen more rumps than heads. Good for you and your mate for taking safety as a priority. The .303 that nearly took my head off while in the hands of a mate cocking it may have had a faulty mechanism.

----------


## Nibblet

Hey spook what condition is Thompsons track in at the moment?

----------


## Spook

> Hey spook what condition is Thompsons track in at the moment?


Hasn't had a bully over it for a while...usual slippy slidy...grandson shot to the top yesterday for a quick run in Suzuki...we are taking a horse trek over the track next Saturday so can give you an update on that side...the wind last week dropped a lot of leaf so the deer are running around like a hoover sucking up the easy tucker.

----------


## Nibblet

> Hasn't had a bully over it for a while...usual slippy slidy...grandson shot to the top yesterday for a quick run in Suzuki...we are taking a horse trek over the track next Saturday so can give you an update on that side...the wind last week dropped a lot of leaf so the deer are running around like a hoover sucking up the easy tucker.


Cheers mate if I can get a leave pass will try get up this weekend. Not sure if my mates big horn will get up, may have to walk  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Spook

> Cheers mate if I can get a leave pass will try get up this weekend. Not sure if my mates big horn will get up, may have to walk


Grandson says if your mate cant get the big horn up there, he will show you how it is done...if you are going to walk, you can leave your wagon at my place...Kaimai Bus is empty if you want to stay over.

----------


## Nibblet

> Grandson says if your mate cant get the big horn up there, he will show you how it is done...if you are going to walk, you can leave your wagon at my place...Kaimai Bus is empty if you want to stay over.


Haha yeah I will give him shit if he pussy foots it. Just has normal road tyres though so may take you up on the offer thanks. Will put in for the leave first though

----------


## Rushy

Nibblet are you going hunting up there?  Spook, Nibblet is a fit young buck so no need to extend the same generosity to him that you showed to me.  Ha ha ha ha James that means I reckon you can walk up easily.

----------


## Nibblet

> Nibblet are you going hunting up there?  Spook, Nibblet is a fit young buck so no need to extend the same generosity to him that you showed to me.  Ha ha ha ha James that means I reckon you can walk up easily.


Haha spiteful about loosing much?

----------


## Rushy

> Haha spiteful about loosing much?


Ha ha ha ha Oooh that cuts deep

----------


## BushHunter

> They can be quick little critters, I have probably seen more rumps than heads. Good for you and your mate for taking safety as a priority. The .303 that nearly took my head off while in the hands of a mate cocking it may have had a faulty mechanism.


Sound's like your bloody lucky to be here Spook, That would Not be nice to experience. 
Have thought about going up Thompsons for walk, I did ride dirt bike's up there in my teen day's. May have to give it a go somtime, Wait to see how Nibblet goes.

----------


## Nibblet

Forgot its the long weekend. Will have to post pone

----------


## Rushy

> Forgot its the long weekend. Will have to post pone


But that just gives you longer to stay up there Nibblet.

----------


## BushHunter

Well another non successful weekend but still a bloody good one at that. Up Saturday morning 4:15am, Keen as to get up the hill quick, Got to the top, Made a plan and headed in. Yep turned out not so good, Found sweet f all, all morning and ended up fighting through a crap load of supplejack to eventually make it back to a main track and head home after lunch haha.

Sunday morning was a sleep in, Up at 5:30am, Get out there, Had a good look around as I walked up, Headed in and found good sign, Stopped and kipped out for a half hour or so haha - So peacefull. Did some more walking around then headed home.

And here's another area I thought would be good to give a go sometime : 



And today I took my daughter into the bush for a walk around  :Thumbsup:  All up a good weekend it was. Time for a beer.

----------


## Gibo

> Well another non successful weekend but still a bloody good one at that. Up Saturday morning 4:15am, Keen as to get up the hill quick, Got to the top, Made a plan and headed in. Yep turned out not so good, Found sweet f all, all morning and ended up fighting through a crap load of supplejack to eventually make it back to a main track and head home after lunch haha.
> 
> Sunday morning was a sleep in, Up at 5:30am, Get out there, Had a good look around as I walked up, Headed in and found good sign, Stopped and kipped out for a half hour or so haha - So peacefull. Did some more walking around then headed home.
> 
> And here's another area I thought would be good to give a go sometime : 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I took my daughter into the bush for a walk around  All up a good weekend it was. Time for a beer.


Next time mate.......enjoy your beer. I have been all arvo  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## phillipgr

Good to see the spring grass! Keep at it man!  :Fighting:

----------


## BushHunter

Cheer's, The beer's were good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## RODSTA

> Well another non successful weekend but still a bloody good one at that. Up Saturday morning 4:15am, Keen as to get up the hill quick, Got to the top, Made a plan and headed in. Yep turned out not so good, Found sweet f all, all morning and ended up fighting through a crap load of supplejack to eventually make it back to a main track and head home after lunch haha.
> 
> Sunday morning was a sleep in, Up at 5:30am, Get out there, Had a good look around as I walked up, Headed in and found good sign, Stopped and kipped out for a half hour or so haha - So peacefull. Did some more walking around then headed home.
> 
> And here's another area I thought would be good to give a go sometime : 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I took my daughter into the bush for a walk around  All up a good weekend it was. Time for a beer.


Good stuff man I'll try and come for another walk before we go down for this trip at the end of Nov 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BushHunter

> Good stuff man I'll try and come for another walk before we go down for this trip at the end of Nov 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah man sounds good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## RODSTA

> Yeah man sounds good


How does next Sunday sound 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rusky

> How does next Sunday sound 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


If that fails BushHunter, Im gonna have to tie a deer to a tree and give you the GPS coordinates ok?  :Wink:

----------


## BushHunter

> How does next Sunday sound 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2


Yep sounds good to me Rodsta but stay in touch during week. Got a do Sat night but should be all good. 




> If that fails BushHunter, Im gonna have to tie a deer to a tree and give you the GPS coordinates ok?


 :Thumbsup:  Haha Thank's Rusky that would be much appreciated !

----------


## doinit

Keep at it young fella,nice spots there. After the first ones down the rest will seem a lot easier,FACT.

----------


## RODSTA

bush hunter and i came very very close to getting 1 last time i went up with him.... if i had a gun in my hands i would of shot 1 from about 15m away

----------


## BushHunter

> Keep at it young fella,nice spots there. After the first ones down the rest will seem a lot easier,FACT.


Will do, Learnt a lot over the last few months.




> bush hunter and i came very very close to getting 1 last time i went up with him.... if i had a gun in my hands i would of shot 1 from about 15ft away


Fixd  :Thumbsup:  Mate I went back to the same spot, It was so close, No more than 5m max. My mate that came for a walk couldn't believe how close we got.

----------


## BushHunter

Well it's been a while since my last post, Went for a few more hunt's before the end of last year. But nothing as yet.

Quick update. Yesterday was the first outing for the year, Organised a trip with Rusky into the kaimai's, Starting a 5:45am we headed into a likely spot to start our hunt. Making our way through some nice bush but no luck there. Off to a few more places to try through out the day, But still nothing to be seen. We were able to find good sign all day tho. Wasn't until we were starting to make our way out when we spooked a hind and she wasn't stoping for a 2nd look ! It was an awesome day in the bush making it back to the car about 5:45pm, 12hr trip - longest day trip ive had yet. And I think Rusky has a secret love for supple jack  :Thumbsup:  That stuff can be a real bitch to get through sometimes. Scenic pic :

----------


## Rushy

Nice spot of bush BH. Yep thick Supple Jack is a prick of a stuff.

----------


## Rusky

> Nice spot of bush BH. Yep thick Supple Jack is a prick of a stuff.


I think i used stronger words when being trapped like a fly in a web. Good long day walking and building up knowledge of the area which is always good!

----------


## Rusky

BushHunter is getting closer to his first deer from what I hear.  This weekend he may pop his cherry if he doesn't go chasing waterfalls.  :Wink:

----------


## Spook

> BushHunter is getting closer to his first deer from what I hear.  This weekend he may pop his cherry if he doesn't go chasing waterfalls.


I hope it is a young hind that he gets to "pop his cherry" on as a manky ol' stag would be no fun at all.

----------


## veitnamcam

We nearly convinced a young fulla on one of our social club trips he had to fuck his first one :Grin:

----------


## Rusky

I always thought that it was tradition to take a bite out of the heart when you.got ya first and while its still warm  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> I always thought that it was tradition to take a bite out of the heart when you.got ya first and while its still warm


My first had no heart left  :Grin:

----------


## Spook

> We nearly convinced a young fulla on one of our social club trips he had to fuck his first one


I thought that was the norm

----------


## Scouser

> I always thought that it was tradition to take a bite out of the heart when you.got ya first and while its still warm


Haharrr...i ate the heart & liver from my first....cooked them though...heart was nice with bacon & onions......

----------


## BushHunter

> BushHunter is getting closer to his first deer from what I hear.  This weekend he may pop his cherry if he doesn't go chasing waterfalls.


cheeky f...  :Grin:  But waterfalls are so much easier to find !

----------


## BushHunter

Nice walk this morning, Found some more waterfalls  :ORLY:  and had a deer bark at me half a dozen times, Loud and close - Couldn't see it, Tried finding it, Guessing it was a hind with a fawn hidden somwhere ? Then a helicopter hoverd over and that was the end of that.

----------


## Dundee

Bugger!

----------


## BushHunter

Yep Dundee bugger alright, Just like today too. Up at 4.30am, Headed to a different part of the kaimai where I havn't been yet. 20km hike, Pretty rugged where we ended up, Spooked 4, Got a look at one's arse as it gapped it. Heaps of sign, Be good for the roar there, To far for day trip's I feel.

Found a nice Water fall/Swimming hole just for  @Rusky haha.

----------


## BushHunter

Short & Sweet. Well a good weekend away has been and gone. 
I was lucky enough to be able to tag along on a trip to Taupo with a guy I no. 
Headed down Saturday morning, Got to our camp site after lunch, Set up and then off for a arvo/evening hunt.
The bush was very scrubby and dry, And the hunting was eaither up hill, down hill or across, Not much flat area around.
Not long into it, Fresh sign was found and a Sika whistle was herd. Continuing on down a ridge to cross a stream, A small
spiker came into view, The guy I was hunting with was in lead so he got the shot, Bang flop. Yeah Ha !
I got to blood my knife and got a lesson in gutting a deer, Then got the job to carry it out  :Thumbsup: 

Hunt 1 done. Had a feed, Talked shit, Few coffee's down then hit the hay.
Up around 6am, Had a brew and a feed, Decided on where to hunt then on our way ...

Hunt 2 consisted of a big walk, lot's of sign but no luck - Back to camp, pack up then headed home.
Was an excellant time away, I didnt get to fire a shot but learnt a heap, And i got some venison for my efforts ! Top stuff.

----------


## Dundee

Nice looking animal. :Cool:

----------


## johnino

Nice one. Should a tasty little one

----------


## veitnamcam

Love those japaneese fallow :Thumbsup:  Gonna taste one of them one day..........

----------


## TimeRider

> Nice looking animal.


+1

----------


## Dundee

> Love those japaneese fallow Gonna taste one of them one day..........


You need a passport to cross into our land VC :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Well done BushHunter. That is a nice looking spiker.  VC I will issue you a visa to get into the North Island if Dundee won't.

----------


## veitnamcam

Iv got one :Wink:

----------


## BushHunter

Cheer's guy's And it taste pretty good too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BushHunter

Been a while since my last post, A few more unsuccessful hunts since then but not this time ... 1st Deer.

On Saturday afternoon me and my brother drove out to our cousins farm for a hunt, A good size farm that borders doc land.
Heading off down to the back of the farm the weather started to turn shit, We checked out a few spots along the way where deer had previously been seen, Nothing to see this time though. Carried onto another spot and parked up.
Walked up a hill and started glassing ......  After a short time, Out of the bush walks a fallow doe. Watching her for a bit as she walked in and out of cover eating and prancing around, I then made a plan of how to get to her with out being noticed.
Back down and across the hill we came up, We spooked a mob of wild goats, Got past those buggers, Quietly drop into the bush, Slipping and sliding down through a muddy gully and then up the other side and pop out into another paddock. Quick check around and wind check - perfect, Carried on down another hill and over a ridge to spot that doe we had seen.
By this stage it had started raining and it was not giving up. I found a spot to lie down, Through the scrub I could see her unaware of us getting with in less than half the distance we were before. I lift the rifle up looking through the scope I could make her out plain as day, She started walking in closer, Yeah ha, About to load a round in the chamber my hunting buddy straight away noticed 2 more and let me no ! I Etched my way forward a bit more. I now could see the 2 he saw below us, Under a tree taking cover from the rain and no more than 100yards away.
I raised the rifle once more, Loaded a round, took aim on the closest doe, a few deep easy breaths, cross hair on the base of the neck, slowly squeezed the trigger, Boom ... 
All over for her, She wouldn't of known anything, the cleanest kill I could of ever hoped for. 
After watching the other 2 looking around not knowing what to do a spiker came out to see what was going on ( I left these guys alone, I only wanted one  :Thumbsup:  ) 
Not long after that they buggerd off. Made my way down and cleaned her out, Then had to carry her all the way back up from where we had come from, What a mission that was ! I then lay down in the rain recovering from that climb feeling pretty bloody pleased with myself.

----------


## Neckshot

> Been a while since my last post, A few more unsuccessful hunts since then but not this time ... 1st Deer.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon me and my brother drove out to our cousins farm for a hunt, A good size farm that borders doc land.
> Heading off down to the back of the farm the weather started to turn shit, We checked out a few spots along the way where deer had previously been seen, Nothing to see this time though. Carried onto another spot and parked up.
> Walked up a hill and started glassing ......  After a short time, Out of the bush walks a fallow doe. Watching her for a bit as she walked in and out of cover eating and prancing around, I then made a plan of how to get to her with out being noticed.
> Back down and across the hill we came up, We spooked a mob of wild goats, Got past those buggers, Quietly drop into the bush, Slipping and sliding down through a muddy gully and then up the other side and pop out into another paddock. Quick check around and wind check - perfect, Carried on down another hill and over a ridge to spot that doe we had seen.
> By this stage it had started raining and it was not giving up. I found a spot to lie down, Through the scrub I could see her unaware of us getting with in less than half the distance we were before. I lift the rifle up looking through the scope I could make her out plain as day, She started walking in closer, Yeah ha, About to load a round in the chamber my hunting buddy straight away noticed 2 more and let me no ! I Etched my way forward a bit more. I now could see the 2 he saw below us, Under a tree taking cover from the rain and no more than 100yards away.
> I raised the rifle once more, Loaded a round, took aim on the closest doe, a few deep easy breaths, cross hair on the base of the neck, slowly squeezed the trigger, Boom ... 
> All over for her, She wouldn't of known anything, the cleanest kill I could of ever hoped for. 
> ...


Good work and now you can use everylast bit of meat of it thanks to a well placed Neckshot :Grin:

----------


## BushHunter

Haha cheers Neckshot, And there was no meat wasted, I took back steaks and rear legs and I my cousin made the most of the rest.

----------


## Neckshot

> Haha cheers Neckshot, And there was no meat wasted, I took back steaks and rear legs and I my cousin made the most of the rest.


Awsome man happy eating they are the tastiest of the lot.

----------


## Rusky

Bugger the Kaimai reds BushHunter, lets just shoot fallow. Easy to carry, tasty, and no supple jack!  :Grin:

----------


## phillipgr

Wahooo best feeling ever! Here's to many more  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done :Cool:

----------


## Scouser

Good skills BushHunter, well done on your first mate, you showed plenty of patience as i bet you were 'gagging' to get a shot off......stoked for you.............

----------


## BushHunter

> Good skills BushHunter, well done on your first mate, you showed plenty of patience as i bet you were 'gagging' to get a shot off......stoked for you.............


Thanks Scouser, Yeah mate I was super keen but having Patience paid off ! 




> Bugger the Kaimai reds BushHunter, lets just shoot fallow. Easy to carry, tasty, and no supple jack!


Haha I agree and there's no deer in the kaimais anyway  :Wink:  But I shel keep on looking tho  :Grin:

----------


## Sniper

Congrats BH   :Thumbsup:

----------

